# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  drętwienie połowy twarzy, ból karku

## acid

Od początku października zaczęły mnie boleć ręce, od obojczyka aż do łokcia, w listopadzie strasznie to się pogorszyło, na początku cały czas bolała mnie prawa ręka, do tego stopnia że rano nie umiałam się ponieść z łożka:/ potem przerzuciło się to na lewą rękę :/ poszłam do ortopedy i przepisał mi Dicloreum w zastrzykach. We wrześniu kilka dni dzwigałam dość ciężkie przedmioty oraz przebywałam w niskim temperaturach? czy to może mieć jakiś wpływ. A zastrzyki troszkę pomogły ale dalej lewa ręka pobolewa, prawa już prawie wcale. Po zastrzykach zaczęły mnie bolec okolicę lędźwi ( albo to nerki???), natomiast do tego wszystkiego od jakiś 6 dni nie czuję połowy twarzy, tzn zaczęlo się od mrowienia języka po prawej stroni, potem warga, a teraz to czuje po prawej stronie twarzy tak jakby chłód, na czole nie czuje wogole dotyku, to jest uczucie, mrowienia, swędzenia takie dość dziwne:/dodam do tego że boli mnie strasznie odcinek szyjny i mam od czasu do czasu uciski w głowie:/ co mi może być? :Frown:

----------

